# ABS and ASR light on



## ECPunk (May 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

These lights come on together then go away periodically. I have read that they are associated with at ABS sensors and a poor connection. Is this correct? where are the sensors located? I wil need to check the connections and wiring. What else should i be looking for? Thanks guys


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

ABS sensors are on your outboard axles cups either the axle or bearings on just about every car. If you look for wiring going to the knuckle/spindles, you'll find them


----------



## ECPunk (May 16, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> ABS sensors are on your outboard axles cups either the axle or bearings on just about every car. If you look for wiring going to the knuckle/spindles, you'll find them


For some reason i must have missed them. I thought i only saw one sensor cable running to the hub for the brake pads sensors. I knew it had to be there. its a little more obvious on my jeep with big tone rings and sensors. 

What other causes are should i look into for the ABS and ASR lights to be on?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Faulty modulator... in one shape or form being from electronics or the actual unit. 90% of the time he has something to do with the ABS sensing system... encoders or abs sensor.


----------



## ECPunk (May 16, 2008)

it has to be something loose, bad connections, or a sesnor working intermittantly, because the lights are off again. They have been off for two days now. I need to get under there and check. Tomorrow is the first dry day I will have had in a week. I hope to have time tomorrow.


----------



## sigmoidfrond (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a procedure for chasing down which wire or sensor? Haynes manual says to go to a dealer but I'm a bit tired of that kind of $. I can do the mechanics but am always flummoxed by the electrical.

I have a similar problem: ABS light comes on and brakes work old-school. ABS light goes off and they work like they should. Comes and goes, so I'm pretty sure it's a bad wire, but unless it's an obvious break I can't see it. Any word on how to test continuity on these sensors, or at least a technical bulletin?


----------

